# Shady CL Ad For "Free Rats"



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I found this ad on Craigslist, though I know there's barely anyone on the forum who lives near me. Still, this ad is really sad and creepy, especially the "dont ask questions" part. It just sort of confirms all your worst fears about what's probably been done to these poor rats :/
I know it says "not pet material", but Im sure thats just because theyve probably been abused and who knows what else. I think they could be rehabilitated. There's a lot of BYB's in my area and I know there's overcrowding in at least one of them (over 200 rats). So this is probably just someone with a surplus they want to get rid of. I want to take them all before some psycho gets them, but then I dont know where to find homes for all of them as I could only keep 2 max.
https://greenville.craigslist.org/pet/4597405858.html


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

God.... who knows what was done to those poor babies... I wish I could help all the rats and animals of this world...


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh geez....know of any rescues near you? Maybe they have extra room and could take them.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Capistrono said:


> Oh geez....know of any rescues near you? Maybe they have extra room and could take them.


There actually is, though I don't know if they have the resources right now for 12 extra rats. I'll message them. I posted to the Rat Fan Club fb page to see if anyone is in SC. I live pretty close to the area they're in so I could help transport, I just can't keep 12 extra rats unfortunately :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Well the Rat Fan Club hasn't worked so far, I keep bumping the post hoping someone will comment and nothing yet :/ and yet this other post where a user is literally asking for "comfort words" about their new cage setup has over 100 comments. There's got to be someone in SC among the thousands in that group....right? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

What did it say? they deleted the ad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah I was trying to get some people together to make sure we had temporary homes for them, but unfortunately it didnt come together in time and the rats were most likely taken


----------

